
Ask HN: What are the noprocrast, maxvisit and minaway settings? - joubert
Without fiddling with each of these to figure out what they do; what do they do?
======
byoung2
<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

_Like email, social news sites can be dangerously addictive. So the latest
version of Hacker News has a feature to let you limit your use of the site.
There are three new fields in your profile, noprocrast, maxvisit, and minaway.
(You can edit your profile by clicking on your username.) Noprocrast is turned
off by default. If you turn it on by setting it to "yes," you'll only be
allowed to visit the site for maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway
minutes in between. The defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the
site for 20 minutes at a time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours. You
can override noprocrast if you want, in which case your visit clock starts
over at zero._

